# Christmas tree farm



## Capt D (Dec 30, 2001)

I am trying to find a source of information on "how to start a Christmas tree farm". Does anyone out there have knowledge to share about this?


----------



## RLS (Dec 31, 2001)

You may try contacting The National Christmas Tree Association 

I have found a number of sites by seraching "Christmass Tree Growers Association" through MSN and found a lot of listings. I found them while looking for a farm to get my tree from.

You can contact the NCTA at:
1000 Executive Parkway, Suite 220
St. Louis, MO 63141-6372
Phone: 314.205.0944
Fax: 314.576.7989
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Capt D (Dec 31, 2001)

Thanks RLS, I will check this out.


----------

